# advice please



## kelly24 (babywishes) (Jan 30, 2003)

dear peter, 

i didnt know wether i should post to you or not, but then i just thought i would...
the problem is ive been ttc for 5 years now, and had no luck. only went to dr's about 2 years ago, and got refered and had a lap and dye test, and scans ect. tests come back ok.i was put on clomid which didnt work to make me ovulate just caused more cysts. (my prob is i havent been ovulating and keep getting what they call functional cysts, and my periods are messed up, i go on for months without stopping)
after clomid i was put on gonal f and sniffing the nasel pump(ovulation induction) for 6 months. apparently they say every time they scanned me im unpredictable, and during the 6 months of ovulation induction i was given the ovulating injection once. but my follicules havent been maturing, well some have on one side,...but then when i get scanned i get far too many on the other side there at once, thats why she was unable to give me the ovulating injection on the other times,......but last week when i went for a scan she has now said that the next step is now ivf, this totally shocked me i didnt expect to be told this at all.

is there anything else u think they could have done b4 resulting to ivf?
and how much chance do u think ive got ever getting pregnant on my own?
and how much chance do u think i would have in getting pregnant 1st time on ivf?

sorry this is abit of a ramble, its just i worry so much

love kelly x


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Please see my comments in your text:



kelly24 said:


> dear peter,
> 
> i didnt know wether i should post to you or not, but then i just thought i would...
> 
> ...


----------

